# Mooneyes Christmas show



## burrolalb (Nov 24, 2017)

If anyone likes car shows this is the one to be at .... im hoping i could get a good spot to have space for bikes but i wouldn't know  till the day of show .... i will be grilling up some dogs so come on out and say hi ... you wont be disappointed  




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Nov 24, 2017)

Address 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 24, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> If anyone likes car shows this is the one to be at .... im hoping i could get a good spot to have space for bikes but i wouldn't know  till the day of show .... i will be grilling up some dogs so come on out and say hi ... you wont be disappointed  View attachment 714129
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



I have the weekend off, so we're planning to be there. Not sure is we'll drive in or ride like we did last year. See you there. Too bad it's the last year. Cant believe they're tearing Irwindale Speedway down for a freaking shopping mall[emoji35]

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Nov 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I have the weekend off, so we're planning to be there. Not sure is we'll drive in or ride like we did last year. See you there. Too bad it's the last year. Cant believe they're tearing Irwindale Speedway down for a freaking shopping mall[emoji35]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk



Ya this show is going to be good ... maybe better to ride in or wait till the line goes down cause we waited a while to get in last year .... ya sucks no more irwindale speedway 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 25, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Ya this show is going to be good ... maybe better to ride in or wait till the line goes down cause we waited a while to get in last year .... ya sucks no more irwindale speedway
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



They wouldn't let me ride in...at least wouldn't let me in through the main gate so need to get that organized if possible 

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 25, 2017)

It sounded like Fordmike rode in last year?
I know most car shows don't like bikes at the show unless there is a designated bicycle show at the show.  
I may just park on the east side of the freeway and walk over.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2017)

abe lugo said:


> It sounded like Fordmike rode in last year?
> I know most car shows don't like bikes at the show unless there is a designated bicycle show at the show.
> I may just park on the east side of the freeway and walk over.



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mooneyes-xmas-party-show-drag-2016.101350/#post-659555


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/mooneyes-xmas-party-show-drag-2016.101350/#post-659555
> View attachment 714347



Yeah, we all finally got in once the group showed with about an hour or so left in the show...still a good time regardless and a great show and drags...took a few pics...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/albums/72157674172866293


----------



## burrolalb (Nov 27, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> They wouldn't let me ride in...at least wouldn't let me in through the main gate so need to get that organized if possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk



Ya i wouldn't know till the day of show ... or ill try to email them to see what's up  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2017)

I messaged them last year and they said it was ok. I guess security wasn't aware.


----------



## willardm (Nov 30, 2017)

My Nirve Mooneyes bike.  Too much hassle to get it down for a better pic.  A few more racing accessories have been collected to ad but too many projects and not enough time.   It amazes me how many people have no idea what Mooneyes even was/is!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2017)

Kinda lost track of this. Anyone down to ride in tomorrow? Lmk what time is good.


----------



## burrolalb (Dec 8, 2017)

I will be there tomorrow come by .... will post picks of spot ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is the spot bikes are good to go in the show ..... the spot is on the right from the main entrance ..... the truck is a 1955 chevy  





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2017)

Great day and the biggest one ever!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2017)

Mark's never gonna clean that bike again...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2017)

Good times! Got to the show late(as usual), but had a great time as always with my bike buds!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Stopped by for a couple cold ones on the way back home.


----------



## burrolalb (Dec 10, 2017)

Here is some photos i took at the show 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 10, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Here is some photos i took at the show View attachment 722506View attachment 722507View attachment 722508View attachment 722509View attachment 722510View attachment 722511View attachment 722513View attachment 722514
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Here's a vid of Carl's Pierce in front of Steve's old shop.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 10, 2017)

Took a few pics...here is a link to the album on Flickr...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/albums/72157663529429608


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 13, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Took a few pics...here is a link to the album on Flickr...
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/albums/72157663529429608
> 
> View attachment 723053



Thanks for posting these Dave!  Nice work!


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 13, 2017)

schwinnja said:


> Thanks for posting these Dave!  Nice work!



Thanks John....and Abe...

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Dec 14, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> If anyone likes car shows this is the one to be at .... im hoping i could get a good spot to have space for bikes but i wouldn't know  till the day of show .... i will be grilling up some dogs so come on out and say hi ... you wont be disappointed  View attachment 714129
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk





burrolalb said:


> If anyone likes car shows this is the one to be at .... im hoping i could get a good spot to have space for bikes but i wouldn't know  till the day of show .... i will be grilling up some dogs so come on out and say hi ... you wont be disappointed  View attachment 714129
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



is their a poster available?thanks


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 14, 2017)

spoker said:


> is their a poster available?thanks



I got the Mooneyes Xmas poster, it was 6.00. I'm you can have them mail one, but shipping would kill it. I think they were taking order for t-shirts still, check their facebook page.


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2017)

http://www.mooneyesusa.com. I only live a couple of miles from the store but they have most stuff on their website


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 16, 2017)




----------

